# örömet/örömöt



## francisgranada

Sziasztok.

Hogy helyes, _öröm*ö*t _vagy _öröm*e*t_?

Részleteket kihagyva a kontextus a következő: egy Debrecenből származó személy egy üzenetet hagyott számunkra, ami a "sok örömet"   kifejezést tartalmazta olyan értelemben, hogy "sok örömet kívánok nektek". A magam részéről nem vettem észre semmi különöset, de a fiamnak úgy tűnt, hogy _öröm*ö*t _lenne a helyes.  Nekem mind a két változat jól hangzik ... Mi a véleményetek?


----------



## Zsanna

Szia francis!
Nekem mindkettő jónak tűnik. 
Az értelmező szótáramban azonban csak az "örömet" alak szerepel. (Érdekes, hogy ugyanott a többes szám viszont csak az ö-s alakban: örömök.)


----------



## francisgranada

Zsanna said:


> ... (Érdekes, hogy ugyanott a többes szám viszont csak az ö-s alakban: örömök.)


 Szia Zsanna! Többes számban spontán nekem is az _örömök _hangzik jobban ... (nem irigylem a magyarul tanuló külföldieket )


----------



## franknagy

Nagyon érdekes: az -n rag, a -t tárgyrag és a többes szám -k jele előtt ugyananak a kötőhangnak kellene állnia. Mégsincs így.


----------



## Zsanna

Frank, nem tartozik szorosan a tárgyhoz, de a tárgyrag és a többes szám jele előtt (sajnos - a nyelvtanulók számára) nem áll mindig ugyanaz a kötőhang.


----------



## Encolpius

francisgranada said:


> Sziasztok.
> 
> Hogy helyes, _öröm*ö*t _vagy _öröm*e*t_?
> 
> Részleteket kihagyva a kontextus a következő: egy Debrecenből származó személy egy üzenetet hagyott számunkra, ami a "sok örömet"   kifejezést tartalmazta olyan értelemben, hogy "sok örömet kívánok nektek". A magam részéről nem vettem észre semmi különöset, de a fiamnak úgy tűnt, hogy _öröm*ö*t _lenne a helyes.  Nekem mind a két változat jól hangzik ... Mi a véleményetek?



Mindkettő helyes...
de egy hivatalos jegyzőkönyvben, használati utasításban, stb.  csakis az etes alakot használnám, az ötös alak népies, köznyelvi (görögöket/görögököt, tököket/tökököt, stb.)


----------



## Zsanna

Encolpius, nekem nem tűnik népiesnek az "ötös" alak az örömöt/et esetében.
A görögököt és a törökököt alak meg nem hallatszik jól még a szegedi őző tájszólásban sem: görögöket, törököket mondanék inkább.


----------

